# Worldlawn Cobra WYZ5227KWH



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been a Kubota guy for a long time and I love my Kubota ZG-23. It is rugged, dependable, has no issues with 3' tall Bahia grass and has been known to cut 1/2" rebar in half and mulch bricks. But when it breaks you typically got to dig deep to pay for the fix and the parts take so long to come in I swear they are shipped from Mars.

So…

Last week I am mowing and suddenly my ZG-23 starts screaming. I head straight for the trailer. About the time I get on the asphalt it stops screaming and moving. I look down and see I am stopped in a pool of hydraulic fluid larger than my 54” deck. So I drop it at the mower shop and pick up the ZD-18. 

I mow two yards and the same thing happens with it. I go to get the Snapper 36” walk behind to finish out the day. One of the bolts for one of the drive pulleys is broken so it is dead too.

Now I am freaking out. Between me and my dad we have 4 commercial mowers and 3 of them are down hard.

After a great wailing and gnashing of teeth I have come to the realization I must borrow my Dad’s mower. He has no problem with this and says it will be ready when I get to his house. For me this is a problem. It is an old 52” belt drive Lazer-Z. But if I set in on the showroom floor you would not be able to tell it was not brand new. Less than 500 hours. Garage kept. Scratches are touched up and it is kept spotless. He even removed all the heat shields, sand blasted them and painted them with black high temp grill paint. Dad mows his yard and his church with it. Hell the oil is so clean I can’t read the dipstick. Needless to say this is the last machine I want to mow P&P yards with. It is going to get dirty. It is going to get scratched. I will never hear the end of it. 

As if to add insult to injury the grease cap on top of the front right caster fell off of Dad’s mower on the first property I mowed. I never did find it. I was irritable and inconsolable for the rest of the day. My son told my wife he was worried about me muttering to myself and my daughter called my mom and told her she thought I was having a breakdown. Of course Dad found all of this to be hilarious because it was not happening to him. 

I have been looking for a new mower for a while and the cost for the new Kubota's and Ex-Mark's require a mortgage, not a simple equipment loan. I mean, I can buy a brand new base model F-150 for less than one of them. 

The shop I deal with started carrying Worldlawn equipment a few months ago. Lots of positive feedback from the guys who have bought them. 

I was really impressed with the 3 year commercial warranty and the way it is put together. No proprietary parts. Off the shelf components are the same ones used by Ex-Mark. What I really liked was the $6,200 price tag. That’s a little over half the cost of a new Kubota or Ex-mark. 

After the fiasco that was last week for me I bought one. I told my wife that if I ever get Dad’s mower clean enough to return it to him I was never going to be in a situation where I had to borrow it again. 

Turns out the bolt on the Snapper was only bent and some fine tuning with a 3’ long pipe straightened it out and both Kubota’s blew the same hydraulic hose. Only costs about $200 each to fix, parts and labor. But since the hose has to be shipped from Mars I am still waiting on both mowers to come out of the shop. 

I start using the Cobra tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

I am a Kubota man tried and true. They are expensive to fix but don't break very often. Exmark, scag, and huskys just don't compare.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I know Exmark is owned by Toro. But Worldlawn and Exmark both being headquartered in Beatrice Nebraska can not be just a coincidence. Did ex-Exmark employees start the company?


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> I know Exmark is owned by Toro. But Worldlawn and Exmark both being headquartered in Beatrice Nebraska can not be just a coincidence. Did ex-Exmark employees start the company?


Worldlawn bought the old Encore plant. Encore was started by the original owner of Exmark before Toro bought Exmark.

The Worldlawn mowers are made in China and shipped to their factory here in Beatrice Nebraska. They were reverse engineered from the older style Exmark Lazer Z. 

I'll stick with American made machines.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

good luck finding a machine manufactured and assembled in the good ole USA.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

REOmadness said:


> good luck finding a machine manufactured and assembled in the good ole USA.


Dixie Chopper is what we run now. Probably as close as you can get. At least all the money doesn't get sent overseas!!!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

REOmadness said:


> good luck finding a machine manufactured and assembled in the good ole USA.


I believe the Toyota Camry is. 

I really do not care where it is built as long as it works as advertised and I can afford it.


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

*best i have found*

fariss:thumbsup: is the best I have found the cut and stripping is great the ride is the best in the industry easy to work on my mower has over 600 hrs just regular mantance and always use lucas oil


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Been very happy with my Bad Boy. tough as nails and has survived a lot of P&P landmines in the overgrown yards


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

one of our Kubota diesels has 3500 hrs on it and still runs strong.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Been very happy with my Bad Boy. tough as nails and has survived a lot of P&P landmines in the overgrown yards


have wondered about Bad Boy mower! There priced right but not hear much about them! what size or model do u have?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have tried to buy Kubota's used but the resale is about the same as a new one. Doesn't matter if it's a tractor, ZTR, UTV, etc.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> have wondered about Bad Boy mower! There priced right but not hear much about them! what size or model do u have?


I have the CZT. 54" deck. it has the commercial hydro's and 2 year commercial warranty. The Kaw motor is very good on gas also. last week found a 2 ft long piece of solid 1/2" steel rod. :sad:. It stalled it but all I did was work it out and fired it up and kept mowing. :thumbup:


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

I talked with four people that take care of different city parks in our area and they all bought bad boy mowers to try out and they all traded them the next year most complain that they just don't hold up everyday I have no idea never been on one but the only zero turn mowers in my area that people us are fairess Dixie or scaggs.The main thing I have found out is make sure whatever dealer you buy from takes care of you in case you go down with 60 cuts still to do my dealer has never charged me one time and has always got me going within a week most the time the loaner equipment isn't the best but we keep going


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> Worldlawn bought the old Encore plant. Encore was started by the original owner of Exmark before Toro bought Exmark.
> 
> The Worldlawn mowers are made in China and shipped to their factory here in Beatrice Nebraska. They were reverse engineered from the older style Exmark Lazer Z.
> 
> I'll stick with American made machines.




Nope!! All wrong. The gentleman who started Exmark sold it to Toro and started Encore. He then sold Encore to World Lawn. The machine in question in my understanding is a rebadged Encore made in Beatrice NE. When you compare photos they are nearly the same. Kawasaki motor, Hydrogear pumps and Warner clutches on both. http://www.encoreequipment.com/mowers/xtreme/ I run a 4 year old Encore front mount, (can't stand a mid mount) with north of 700 hours on it with ABSOLUTELY no repairs. I have under $4,000 in it shipped to my door. It's the backup to my Grasshopper diesel which is too big for many properties i mow. Now the Homeowner models and walk behinds are made in China and assembled with American engines and transmissions in Beatrice.......


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Nope!! All wrong. The gentleman who started Exmark sold it to Toro and started Encore. He then sold Encore to World Lawn. The machine in question in my understanding is a rebadged Encore made in Beatrice NE. When you compare photos they are nearly the same. Kawasaki motor, Hydrogear pumps and Warner clutches on both. http://www.encoreequipment.com/mowers/xtreme/ I run a 4 year old Encore front mount, (can't stand a mid mount) with north of 700 hours on it with ABSOLUTELY no repairs. I have under $4,000 in it shipped to my door. It's the backup to my Grasshopper diesel which is too big for many properties i mow. Now the Homeowner models and walk behinds are made in China and assembled with American engines and transmissions in Beatrice.......


Better check facts. The Cobra is not a rebranded Encore. What I said about Encore, Exmark and Toro connection is the same that you said. So not sure how it's "All wrong". Nothing of Encore or Worldlawn is made here it will be assembled here in the future, might already be as of now. They've been sending what little American made parts there are on these machines over to China for final assembly then shipping them back.

http://www.greenindustrypros.com/article/10712286/worldlawn-rolling-out-new-strategy-for-encore

Worldlawn has been making the same Cobra model for many years before they bought Encore and the Cobra hasn't changed since the buyout.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

bcollins said:


> I talked with four people that take care of different city parks in our area and they all bought bad boy mowers to try out and they all traded them the next year most complain that they just don't hold up everyday I have no idea never been on one but the only zero turn mowers in my area that people us are fairess Dixie or scaggs.The main thing I have found out is make sure whatever dealer you buy from takes care of you in case you go down with 60 cuts still to do my dealer has never charged me one time and has always got me going within a week most the time the loaner equipment isn't the best but we keep going


probably bought the TSC models. they are not very heavy duty


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Been mowing 12" tall Bahia, wet and dry, for the last couple of days with zero issues. 

Does not bog down and cuts clean. The controls are a bit sensitive, like the Ex-Mark Laser-Z we have. 

It will dig a hole if you pivot on one wheel in loose soil and it handles loose sand well. 

So far I am pleased.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Gypsos,

We use the same repair shop ! She always treats me good but got pissy when she saw my new hustler getting new blades on it last week. I was looking to buy a new mower and I looked at everything including world lawn. I ended up buying a Hustler X-one I for $6800 and I choose it because the Maint. Is much simpler and there are more dealers available locally and Hustler parts are easier to obtain. The Worldlawn 52 is set up much like my scag tigercub, when the drive belt breaks, it's a pita to get back on or change, my hustler allows access from the top and my hydro pumps have cooling fans while the worldlawn does not, not to mention that my front and rear tires are much bigger.
Currently I have 15 hrs on it and first day out I cut 3-4ft Bahia at 3 yards. The worldlawn though is very affordable and looks fairly good !


----------

